# Randy Moss Is a Disgrace to Football



## Rursery (Jul 19, 2003)

The disgusting display of simulating dropping his pants and wiping his butt on the goal post by Randy Moss after scoring a touchdown is a disgrace to the many fine football players in the NFL. Displays of this type are driving fans away from the game. How long will the NFL tolerate this disgusting behaviour?


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Dang!!! I was watching the game(Vikes/Packers), but after Moss fell to the ground in the endzone, I turned away from the tv only to hear... "what a classless act!"
What did he do?


----------



## Rursery (Jul 19, 2003)

He got up after catching a touchdown pass; then ran over to goal post and simulated dropping trou and wiping his butt on the goal post.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

he did a virtual 'moon' to the crowd


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They'll tolerate it for as long as they don't have to see it.

Minnesota's ownership is who has to deal with Moss. The NFL is going to have to deal with it.

One incident doesn't drive fans away in appreciable numbers. But getting away with it repeatedly might.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Randy Moss told Chris Myers after the Vikings Beat the Packers that they beat there A-S-S. He told it just exactly like it happend. I'm glad the Packers are out of the playoffs now. Good Riddence to them and I hope Favre retires. Go Vikings. I hope Moss has another Monster game next week to Knock off Top Seed Philadelphia. It shouldn't be too hard with T.O. Out. Packers are due for some hard rough seasons ahead of them now. It's time for some new blood in the NFL playoffs. Green Bay is Done!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both threads on this have been merged.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Both threads on this have been merged.


Thank you kindly. 

Now then... about Moss... $200,000 and suspended for the first game of next season.
No "if's" "and's" or "*butt's!*"


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Randy Moss Kicked Green Bay's Butt  Go Vikings


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

If I were a coach or general manager, I wouldn't want Moss on my team. His behavior and antics just wouldn't be worth it to me.

Walking off the field last week before the final second ticked off would have been the last straw for me. It's time for him to be a leader on the team, someone the younger players can look to for advice and inspiration. He's still a child. He's more interested in being seen than being productive. When Chris Carter took him under his wing I hoped Moss would be an elite NFL player one day. It appears he's just a selfish kid with good talent. I'd trade him in a heartbeat. There are other good receivers out there.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I was not cheering for either team but what Moss did was awful.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I bet I can guess the color of the state of all the people who thought what Randy did was soooo bad...LOL

Rand, and Janet both need to be take out back floged with rubber hoses and shot....make sure you send the bill for their bullet to their parents.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Only problem with trading a guy like Moss... is how do you sell him to another team? Clearly he is a talented receiver when he wants to play to his potential... but the off-field stuff and the cavalier attitude he has about it all, if that's your reason for trading him... how do you convince another team they should take him?

Mind you, I'd rather see a guy slightly less talented but with a little more class on the field... but I'm not so sure that I'm not in the minority on that point, otherwise he wouldn't be still in Minnesota making the big bucks!


----------



## LauderDave (Jan 5, 2004)

dummyproof said:


> Dang!!! I was watching the game(Vikes/Packers), but after Moss fell to the ground in the endzone, I turned away from the tv only to hear... "what a classless act!"
> What did he do?


 Dummyproof, my wish for you this year is a DVR!


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Give me a freaking break.

With all the crap that goes on, on the field, all of the cell phone calls, all of simulated sexual thrusts, all of the preening. And the world can't deal with this? 

With all of the crap that goes on off the field, all of the drugs, all of the women beating, all of the gunplay. And the world can't deal with having a mild road rage with an over zealous meter maid who was in the wrong?

Moss isn't a great person. But 99% of the Moss bashing comes from fans of other team, pro and college, that want to be proven right in passing on Moss in the NFL draft or in his college recruiting saga, when in fact they were simply wrong. The Cowboys and the other 15 teams that picked before Minnesota screwed up. Deal with it. The Irish, Seminoles and all of the other so-called big boys screwed up. Deal with it.


----------



## Rursery (Jul 19, 2003)

It is all the "crap" that goes on that I am talking about. This is just the latest instance.
This is not about rooting for a team. This is about common decency. Try "mooning" someone at your job today and see how long you have a paycheck.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I finally got to see it... Joe Buck certainly made it sound a few times worse than I what I actually consider it to have been, now that I have seen it. My first reaction is somewhat tempered, and I don't believe he'll see anything more than "possibly" a $20,000 fine. Certainly no suspension.

Moss is one of the true classless idiots in the NFL, you notice he even had to be bleeped out of the interview right after the game, which was obviously taped minutes prior to airing.
You Viking's fans can try to prop up this idiot all you want, but in the end this type of person will eventually even burn you people too. :nono2:



LauderDave said:


> Dummyproof, my wish for you this year is a DVR!


Thanks... I'll send you my address!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The New England Patriots had to deal with just such an individual. You might remember a certain wide receiver they had a while back - great hands, fast as lightning and a favortie target of Drew Bledsoe - remember Terry Glenn? Even admitted in a TV interview that he dogged it on the field when he didn't feel like it (the interviewers facial expressions were priceless).

Number of Super Bowl wins with Terry Glenn: 0
Number of Super Bowl wins when acting like a *team*: 2


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Regarding a trade of Moss, I would hope that no team would pick him up but that would penalize the Vikings for his bad behavior. That's the toughest part of the whole situation: what do you do with an extremely talented jerk once he's in your organization? Still, there will be teams out there that would be willing to endure his antics if it helps them get out of the basement.

I heard a former NFL player on the radio this morning talking about how players shouldn't have to "drink the kool-aid" and be model players as determined by the NFL. He said not everyone can do that. I thought he was a little off base. To be sure, players should be able to be themselves, but all of us have to abide by certain behavior codes in order to keep our jobs. For millions of dollars a year, you'd think a guy could abstain from pretending to moon the opponent's fans.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't know what it is but the wide receivers all have this stupid one upsmanship going on. T.O. and his sharpie, Joe Horn and his cell phone, Chad Johnson with his Pepto Bismol, and Moss with his, er, "post pattern".

The joke's on us. They do this to get attention and they are succeeding. At worse they get 15 yards unsportsmanlike conduct and a fine which means nothing to these guys. Meanwhile the media will plant his face everywhere saying what a jerk he is. If a nameless fan does this they don't show him on camera. If a player does it, it will be zoomed in on and shown at half speed for the next week on TV.

My five year old daughter likes to misbehave to get attention. Some grow out of the habit, evidently a lot of pro athletes don't.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

With this Vikings win in Green Bay Yesterday Not only did this probably save Mike Tice's Job as head coach. If I were the Owner of the Vikings Red McCombs? I believe that's who owns the Vikings. Not only would I not want to fine Randy Moss or Trade him. But I would probably pay his fine for him (if Commissioner Tagliabue Fines Him) I'd probably give him a nice little Playoff Bonus Check for his performance At Green Bay To Knock off The Packers. Outstanding performance by Randy and The Vikings. How many times was Favre intercepted yesterday? I think about 4 or 5? The Vikings as a whole Played an outstanding Playoff football game when everyone was doubting them winning at The Frozen Tundra. Outstanding performance Minnesota. Now go out and Take it to the Eagles next week at Lincoln Financial Field.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Nothing against the guy's talent... but not counting the recent injuries he has had... it has been shown in the past that even when healthy he wasn't always running the patterns on the field when he knew he wasn't going to get the ball. When a guy won't use all his talent, it is a bad thing... and when he causes distractions off the field too? Bad.

Was what he did yesterday evil? No. Should he be fined? I don't think so. The NFL has gone nuts with fining stuff that isn't really wrong/illegal just bad judgement. I don't believe the NFL has any business saying one thing or the other about yesterday.

However, it would seem like the other players on his team, the coach, and the owner might want to say something about how his behavior reflects on the team. That would be appropriate, and necessary if he is going to continue to be a distraction.

All things considered, yesterday was mild in comparison to other things Moss has done in recent years... but I think it gets attention (just like Terrell Owens) because you come to expect the next thing and are kind of waiting for him to fail.


----------



## Pils (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats hillarious that his endzone celebration caused this commotion. C'mon, it was harmless fun with the Packer Fans. I agree he is classless in many ways but that was not that bad. It was not predetermined like another classless widerreceiver name TO with the cell phone and Ray Lewis gimmick. If anything, the Pack desreved it, the fans there are rude. Watch as teams go off the field and watch the crap they throw at players, but they can't take a joke. Good ridens Green Bay, hehe :lol:


----------



## oby (Jul 29, 2004)

I've got no problem with the "end" zone celebration.

Although, maybe he should be fined for that huge afro. That thing is scary looking.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Fans at Green Bay were very Rude towards Moss with such signs as "Hey Randy You can leave any time" Green Bay Deserves this loss and they were actually the ones caught "With there pants Down" With Minnesota's Fast start right from the opening Kickoff. And Pils the previous poster is right. The Players have so much crap they have to put up with especially Minnesota Players when they come to Green Bay with Fans Throwing Soda's and Drinks and Garbage at the players when they go through the Tunnel. Green Bay is quickly becoming the New York Yankees of the NFL. The Most Hated Team.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Msguy, you think the fans in GB treated Moss badly, see the reaction he'll get in Philly if he tries to wipe his 'booty' on THEIR goalpost. And by the way, all of you that think the only people ragging on Randy are fans of other teams try listening to Twin Cities radio and the print media, they savaged him today.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

You throw a ball into a crowd of any five football players you select and Randy Moss and I will lay any amount you care to wager that Moss comes down with the ball.

That is his sole talent. He is a jerk.

So are lots of other people, in football, in baseball, and in basketball (where, pretty much, everybody is a jerk). Do you see them savaged in the media? 

No. Because the talking heads of spots talk radio and TV's chattering class spent most of five years downing Moss. They have to be proven right. Even if that ignores the simple facts.

Like Moss makes winning teams out of losing teams.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I was more upset after he removed his helmet. How does he fit all that hair under that helmet?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

The Fans in Green Bay Did Treat Moss Badley with all there comments on there homemade signs and such. I guess that was what really sparked a fire under his "butt"? Well Anyhow it worked and Green Bay Lost. Good Riddence to the Packers. We'll see ya next year Favreless? I'd almost be willing to bet that after this win for Minnesota. The 2 strongest teams left in the N.F.C. are The Vikings and Atlanta. Philly is hurtin with T.O. Out. I see an early exit next weekend for the Eagles and the Vikings advancing to the N.F.C. Championship game against the Falcons. And I am not even a Minnesota fan. I am just glad to see Green Bay out.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

SamC, this is unbelievable. We agree. For Moss, this is exemplary behavior. At least he isn't beating up women or dealing dope. He didn't actually take his pants off. For Moss this was extreme restraint. :lol:

Minnesota is not going to trade Moss. And if they did there would be a dozen teams scrambling to get him. He makes catches and he makes touchdowns. Thats what football is about. Being dignified does not win football games.

When I saw Moss after the touchdown I shook my head, because he will obviously draw some kind of fine. But I have to admit that I also found it funny. Hey, I'm a Vikes fan and a Rams fan. I remember when the 49rs were powerful and the Rams were pitiful. I remember the niners using the goalpost padding as a punching bag after they made touchdowns at the dome. This was no sign of respect, as shown by the fact that the niners took it very personally when a Ram did it in San Francisco after a touchdown. 

Get over it guys, there are a lot worse things going on out on the field that get guys hurt that need to be penalized, not this. Like the Packer who threw a Viking receiver to the ground well off the field. Didn't even draw a flag.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Bogy said:


> At least he isn't beating up women or dealing dope.


He's been in trouble for beating up at least one or two of "the mothers of his children". I do agree that what he did wasn't a totally horrible thing (it's only worse then 95% of what most jerks in sports do), but the problem is that it's just another in a long line of on and off field indiscretions that he's been guilty of. The guy is trash.


----------



## DrHW (Jun 27, 2004)

First of all, Farve will not retire. If he had a defense he wouldn't have to try to do it all himself. The Purple People Eaters will play hell beating Philly next Saturday or quite frankly sometime in this decade. 

Second, without Moss the Vikings would be 5 - 11 or worse. Moss is a playmaker and a winner. What were they 5 - 1 at the begining of the season? Then 3 - 7 while Moss was injured and they are winning games again upon his return. He is heads above most WR's at 80% with his current injuries. There are three other coaches now on the bubble and Tice is not one of them. If it was all that bad then let's compare it to like Ricky smoking the "bud" and letting down the whole Miami organization or NFL player murder trial, etc. Was it worse than Ashley Simpson's singing?

Earlier Michael Irvin was badmouthing Moss. The nerve of that crack-using, whore chasing, moron "barking the cadence" at any other player.

It's a game. Games should be fun. I didn't see an exposed breast any where.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

When Minnesota beats Philadelphia this coming up weekend. Just Remember you heard it here first from me. I'm no Vikings fan. But Minnesota will beat the Eagles. Minnesota went into Green Bay in my opinion a tougher place to play than Philadelphia and has beaten the Packers. Philadelphia doesn't win this game because Minnesota comes out very strong just like they did against Green Bay and Andy Reid and those Eagles won't be able to recover. Did Green Bay? No. McNabb is gonna have to keep it on the ground to have a chance. They will fall again and have an early exit before making the Super Bowl. And Yes by the way. Mike Tice's Job is definately secured in Minnesota atleast for another year after this one is over. The Vikings could go all the way. The only threat i see is Atlanta. Green Bay was the toughest challenge of them all knowing there playoff history at Lambeau field and Minnesota has prevailed. Big Lift for that team beating Green Bay at there house. Nothing but clear sailing for the Vikings now.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Msguy said:


> Green Bay was the toughest challenge of them all knowing there playoff history at Lambeau field and Minnesota has prevailed.


Isn't this basically the same Packers team who got pummeled in the playoffs by Atlanta at Lambeau a couple of years ago? Green Bay was not that good this year. They are not the powerhouse they used to be, and haven't been for years. I guess you could say it was a challange for the slightly better than average Vikings, but to suggest that the Viks have suddenly transformed into a worldbeater is a joke. Get a clue


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Msguy said:


> Fans at Green Bay were very Rude towards Moss with such signs as "Hey Randy You can leave any time" Green Bay Deserves this loss and they were actually the ones caught "With there pants Down" With Minnesota's Fast start right from the opening Kickoff. And Pils the previous poster is right. The Players have so much crap they have to put up with especially Minnesota Players when they come to Green Bay with Fans Throwing Soda's and Drinks and Garbage at the players when they go through the Tunnel. Green Bay is quickly becoming the New York Yankees of the NFL. The Most Hated Team.


 green Bay fans opened the door... and Moss got to slam it shut. Everybody needs to lighten up.. I thought it was funny.


----------



## DrHW (Jun 27, 2004)

MsDude, they finished the season at 8 - 8. They go no where. Lucky to even be in it. :lol:

"Indianapolis Colts coach Tony Dungy said he saw Moss' action and, "I thought it was kind of humorous."

"It's not the kind of thing you want to see on national TV, but I understand what it was all about," he said.

*"Anyone who has played in the NFC Central knows what that's about. The fans in Green Bay have a tradition in the parking lot after the game where they moon the visiting team's bus," he said. "It's kind of a unique send-off." * 
"I had seen it seven times because when I was with the Vikings, we lost to them seven times up there," he said."


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

It's not the mooning I thought was classless. It's the 'wiping' part that was so disgraceful. And, like I said, this isn't the only time he's done something like this.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Msguy, I hope you have the courage to leave your posts for all to see after the Eagles soundly beat the Vikings. The Packers defense was suspect all year after Grady Jackson went down in the season opener. He was playing on one leg and the Packers have two rookie defensive backs, and Al (Hair) Harris. If the Eagles spot them 17 like the Packers did, the Vikings have a chance, otherwise the Eagles have been the most solid NFC team all year and will beat the Vikings.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, Moss's antic are a gift to the Eagles. Reid couldn't dream up a better motivating tool for his players.

Oh and if Moss even gets NEAR the endzone he'll probably be dodging D batteries flying at him all night.

Remember, they booed Santa Claus, what chance does a spoiled brat like Moss have?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

DrHW said:


> MsDude, they finished the season at 8 - 8. They go no where. Lucky to even be in it. :lol:
> 
> "Indianapolis Colts coach Tony Dungy said he saw Moss' action and, "I thought it was kind of humorous."
> 
> ...


Actually, taking that in context, it was less of a sin to me then....... I didn't know about this "Green Bay" tradition. Seeing all those fat hairy cheese lovin tushies might have inpired me to do something somewhat similar if I were in Moss's shoes. And THEY didn't "pretend" to drop trou I'm sure.....


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I will leave my posts up. I'll take Minnesota to beat Philadelphia. I will be the first to tell all of you. You can Flame me if Philly wins. I don't care. I'll take the Minnesota Vikings. They have a shot and anything can happen.


----------



## Pils (Sep 20, 2004)

I am liking Msguy more and more. Go vikes.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

At least this year the Rams and Vikes didn't meet in the first round. I get to keep watching them both play for at least one more weekend. And I don't have to agonize over who to cheer for.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, the mooning didn't offend me as much - especially after Dungy's comments. But the a-wiping - that offended me.

Mind you - I noticed that the thread title is that Moss is *a* disgrace to football - he hardly has a monopoly on that - there are others as well.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

His name seems to be called more than others. Or at least his indisgressions are worse than most. On and off the field. That's how I see it. He may be "a" disgrace but he is, IMO, "the" worst.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know if this incident makes him a disgrace. IMO, he tries when he feels like it and if I'm not mistaken, he said as much himself. 

Sorry Msguy, reading my post made it sound much harsher than I meant it to. It should have been tempered with some smilies.   I still think the Eagles win though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All things being equal... I couldn't call Moss "the" worst. I have a hard time, for instance, with all the "Ray Lewis is a great guy" stuff since his plea to a lesser charge of obstruction of justice in the murder trial a few years ago. At best he was obstructing justice, at worst maybe he had more to do with it than we'll ever know... but he is applauded for being a great guy and goes to the pro bowl every year.

Similar, someone else above posted about the irony of Michael Irvin calling anyone out for lack of character...

Moss is just the current flavor-of-the-week in terms of getting publicity for doing something not-so-good, but he is by no means a rarity (unfortunately) and he is far from the worst offender most days.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Does Anyone Remember When Steve Lyons ran up to first base in that game several years ago and after he got to first he pulled his pants down really quick and kind of bent over then hurried up and pulled them back up. Till this day atleast once or twice a baseball season on the show "This Week In Baseball" They still show that classic clip. It was a classic and at the time it happend it was very funny. Randy Moss never even pulled his pants down. He Just Simulated doing it. In my opinion The Media and almost everyone is blowing this incident WAY out of proportion. Ya'll need to get real. He's no disgrace. He was just "Rubbing it in a little" to those Green Bay Fans having a little fun with them. The Media will blow this whole thing out of proportion again and Moss and the Vikings will feed off of it again just like when he walked off the Field with 2 seconds left on the clock. The Vikings were beat at Washington that day and Moss knew it. I say The Vikings have nothing to lose and will be playing loose. And That is what beats Philly.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Lyons didn't mean to do what he did. It was a lapse of concentration. That's why it was funny. Besides, one incident doesn't make anyone the worst at anything. Not even Ray Lewis, although I agree that all the back patting is repugnant at times. But Moss is a punk, plain and simple. He's been in and out of trouble since high school and was kicked out of two colleges because of his behavior both on and off the field. I say again, the guy is trash. What he did last Sunday wasn't horrible, but it was the latest in a long line of classless acts that he's been guilty of. And this guy is a role model to kids who are going to think the game is all about self promotion, even if disgraceful behavior is the way to do it. In the end the biggest culprit is ESPN and the like who show this stuff to grab viewers. Because the only thing that matters is how much money they can make off of this kind of thing. It's all about the money. The Vikings love him because he helps them win and get people in the stands to see what other asinine thing he'll do. That's the problem. Money and winning. I don't know what people are more obsessed with but Moss brings both so he'll always have a job as long as he doesn't change anything. He has no reason to. Especially when there are people who are practically ready to fit him with a halo despite his being a classless punk.


----------



## DrHW (Jun 27, 2004)

TerryC

Good post but just to clarify one thing... ESPN elected not to show the clip of Moss. We do know that is not thier usual behavior.

The Vikes are loose and can play with little self-impossed pressure. They had an outstanbding game plan vs. Green Bay and will need to do it (new version) at Philly. Yes the Eagles lost a major weapon but that defense has rested and healed two weeks for this game and Jim Johnson (Defensive Coordinator)will be ready.

Philly's defense is ranked 8th and Minn is ranked 30th.

Philly's offense is ranked 6th and Minn is ranked 2nd.

Should be a great weekend.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

DrHW said:


> TerryC
> 
> Good post but just to clarify one thing... ESPN elected not to show the clip of Moss. We do know that is not thier usual behavior.


I stand corrected. This is _the kind_ of thing they like to show, though. Good for them for showing a little restraint.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

DrHW said:


> Philly's defense is ranked 8th and Minn is ranked 30th.


This is why I think Philadelphia will win. Good defense beats good offenses more often than not. Moreso in the post season. It's why I picked the Jets to beat San Diego last weekend.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

TerryC said:


> Lyons didn't mean to do what he did. It was a lapse of concentration. That's why it was funny. Besides, one incident doesn't make anyone the worst at anything. Not even Ray Lewis, although I agree that all the back patting is repugnant at times. But Moss is a punk, plain and simple. He's been in and out of trouble since high school and was kicked out of two colleges because of his behavior both on and off the field. I say again, the guy is trash. What he did last Sunday wasn't horrible, but it was the latest in a long line of classless acts that he's been guilty of. And this guy is a role model to kids who are going to think the game is all about self promotion, even if disgraceful behavior is the way to do it. In the end the biggest culprit is ESPN and the like who show this stuff to grab viewers. Because the only thing that matters is how much money they can make off of this kind of thing. It's all about the money. The Vikings love him because he helps them win and get people in the stands to see what other asinine thing he'll do. That's the problem. Money and winning. I don't know what people are more obsessed with but Moss brings both so he'll always have a job as long as he doesn't change anything. He has no reason to. Especially when there are people who are practically ready to fit him with a halo despite his being a classless punk.


Just who in this thread has nominated Moss for a halo? People don't fill the seats to see what negative stunt Moss will pull next. They fill the seats to see what spectacular play he makes next. A one handed grab of a football three feet over his head beats a simulated mooning anyday. Thats why the Vikings let him play, and thats why lots of other teams would grab him in a heartbeat.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I believe people come to see him play for both of the two reasons, Bogy. They want to see his play AND his antics. That's why any team would have him. He makes great copy for a couple of reasons. 

FWIW, the halo comment was sarcasm.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A spokesman for ESPN said this in regards to the decision not to re-air the footage of Randy Moss' mooning:

“In hindsight, we could have shown it once the day it happened while being very mindful of not being gratuitous about it.”

In hindsight... one of the more unintentionally humourous things I've heard lately!

I have to admit... FOX reacting the way they did, when they had just aired "Who's your Daddy" on TV... and the way ESPN usually shows that kind of thing... well, pot-kettle-black comes to mind.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

First off I think Randy is an idiot and so do most of the news people and anyone else I know. I have watched the clip several times thanks to the news and I don't see any wiping gesture, acting like he was pulling his pants down, yes. I also think that it is not a big deal. I do think the off duty police officer who is a Packer fan that lives in Minnesota that pulled a gun on the Viking fan outside the Metrodome after the Christmas Eve game is a big deal considering guns are banned from the Met :nono: I also think the Vikes had there chance to go all the way the first year they got Randy, but thanks to Denny they let time run out at half time  and that ruined that chance!!!!


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

skidog said:


> I have watched the clip several times thanks to the news and I don't see any wiping gesture, acting like he was pulling his pants down, yes.


I just saw it again and I have to admit I don't see a wiping gesture either. He seemed to shinny NEAR the goal post but it appears he was only dancing. Like I said, the mooning didn't bother me much, it was the wiping that I had a problem with. It now seems to me that didn't happen.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Moss got a $10,000 fine, which didn't faze him a bit. Also, the article about the fine stated that he "bumped" the goalpost in honor of a friend of his who was in the stands. Supposedly this friend performed this maneuver after touchdowns in HS.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Give me a break! Are you guys kidding or just a tad sensitive? I've seen alot worse displayed on the playing field. If this offended you then you shouldn't be watching television at all. 

Let's face it, if it was a female player you would have loved it. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wasn't personally offended by Moss... but it just demonstrates more of his "me" focus. If you heard what he said this week about what part he might be shaking next time he scores... you get an idea of where his head is, and sad to say it isn't always in the game.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Msguy said:


> When Minnesota beats Philadelphia this coming up weekend. Just Remember you heard it here first from me. I'm no Vikings fan. But Minnesota will beat the Eagles. Minnesota went into Green Bay in my opinion a tougher place to play than Philadelphia and has beaten the Packers. Philadelphia doesn't win this game because Minnesota comes out very strong just like they did against Green Bay and Andy Reid and those Eagles won't be able to recover. Did Green Bay? No. McNabb is gonna have to keep it on the ground to have a chance. They will fall again and have an early exit before making the Super Bowl. And Yes by the way. Mike Tice's Job is definately secured in Minnesota atleast for another year after this one is over. The Vikings could go all the way. The only threat i see is Atlanta. Green Bay was the toughest challenge of them all knowing there playoff history at Lambeau field and Minnesota has prevailed. Big Lift for that team beating Green Bay at there house. Nothing but clear sailing for the Vikings now.


Msguy, Whats up? Where are you now? Are you a no-show like your super human hero Randy Moss was today? :lol: 
Moss showed his true colors today. Sulk when things don't go your way. I can guarantee that in his mind everybody but him was responsable for he loss today. Please don't tell me about the sprained ankle.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I was hoping he was right. I want the Falcons in the Super Bowl. But since Philly avoided the upset, I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

TerryC said:


> I was hoping he was right. I want the Falcons in the Super Bowl. But since Philly avoided the upset, I doubt that's going to happen.


I'm worried. It should be fun. The fact is, the two best NFC teams made it to the NFCCG. Sunday @ 2:00 PM. Keep the women and children inside :lol:


----------

